# Montpellier Open live results



## clement (May 28, 2011)

It's here


----------



## ryo (May 29, 2011)

Congrats to Kanneti, really consistent times over the 3 rounds ! (9.59, 9.61 and 9.63 average).
Thanks Clement for live results, I hope I'll be there next time.


----------

